# Mobile Bay help?



## MJG553 (May 21, 2008)

I'm planning a trip to Fort Morgan in June and would appreciate any help I can get. I'm reading everything I can get my hands on. I fish primarily fresh water in the Midwest, so this is a little new to me. From what I've read, my prime targets for trout and reds should be oyster beds, grass flats, and the inshore gas platforms? My plan was to try to fish around the Dauphin Island bridge, the gas platforms just north of Fort Morgan, and around the Oyster Bay area. Am I on the right track? Or am I wasting my time with any of these spots? If anybody has any alternate suggestions, I'd love to hear some opinions. I love the challenge of finding fish, so I'm not asking for specific hot spots. Just a little help getting pointed in the right direction. And if I can help anyone with fishing in Missouri I'd be more than happy to help. Thanks in advance. Happy fishing.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

fish the creek inlets and points use a fishfinder rig just enough weight to keep your bait down. live bait is the way to go but match the hatch use what is out there shrimp or finger mullet.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

MJG keep in mind water (waves and currents) and weather conditions (wind) may render the shallow pass areas 'unfishable'. And HOT weather will drive gamefishoff the flats earlyand a bright sun can evenmake most of the nocturnal feeders.

Don't pass up the numerous gas wells and rigs (especially the Legacy platforms) in the lower bay for trout, reds and flounder.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/InshoreReefs.pdf


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Apparently the extension of sand island just off of dauphin island created by Katrina is great fishing too. You can now walk from the dauphin island pier to sand island and fish the cuts and backside. spanish, ladyfish, speckled trout and reds are supposed to be your bet there. The fishing pier has become useless for now.


----------



## MJG553 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it. One more question if I may. When is the best time to be there in June? Early, late, or does it matter? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Oct 15, 2007)

Theodore Industrial Canal.....find this and you will find fish. It's about 15 miles North through the bay on the Western Shore. The entrance is 40-50 ft deep and has a drastic drop from the bank to the center of the canal. I always fished a out going tide and loaded the boat from Reds, Specs, Mangrove snapper, Sheep Head, Flounder, and Jacks This time of year I fished the South Side of the Mouth there is a small creek that poursinto the canal that creates a refuge for shrimp and bait which in turn was a spec and flounder refuge....Slightly to the west of the creek mouth there is a green bouy that has some pretty intresting structures on the bottom that We pulled several large sheep head...some of the biggest I've seen. on the North side of the entrance there is a rocky shoreline with a rapid drop off. This is where we caught many of our mangroves and red fish. This area is just an all around productive area that I can say enough about. If you can read bottow contours and water movement along with the right bait you can't go wrong. Good Luck

Mark


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can hire a guide for a day or two. 

If you can't do that, live shrimp catch anything that swims those waters.

Finger mullet are getting thick, and are a good choice and less $$$ than shrimp.

Oh, and if you imbibe keep the beer cold .....


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

http://www.weeksbayfishingclub.com/. You will always find help here. A great fishing club in Mobile Bay with great people. Also check for a local HOT SPOT map. This map is colored and waterproof. It will show you what fish are usually hitting, at what reef, and what month. Its a great tool to have aboard. Dauphin Island usually has great fishing all year round. Good luck. - Jason


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic90861-14-1.aspx

check out the info at that link as well. good luck!


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

when in june you going to be there? im not much help but we will be haveing fun!!!!!!


----------

